# Today's Hurricane Ridge Ride--11 Aug



## Bertrand

Back at home now, looking out my window at the Olympic Mountains. 

It was a fun ride today, guys. Thanks for letting an old guy hang off your wheels


PS: Argnentius, you're scary


----------



## burntbizzkit

Bertrand said:


> Thanks for letting an old guy hang off your wheels


Thanks for letting a young guy hang off your wheels. :thumbsup: 

I had a blast and I'm looking forward to next time. It was great meeting everyone. Thanks fellas!


----------



## BenWA

Agree, it was a kickass ride with a great group of folks. I'm pretty beat from it all, me myself personally. 

Bummed I didn't remember my camera battery to document it for a proper ride report, but hopefully Allan got a couple shots, anyway.

Allan, burntbizz, bertrand, travis, s2ktaxi, Phillip from UK, and les Argents...good ridin with/meeting you guys (again or for the first time). All y'all done good on them hills. Fairly even talent/fitness among the field, in the grand scheme of it all. Argentius was really the only blatant anomaly of the group, he displayed the strength of many men. What else is new. 

What were the final numbers, about 70 miles, 7000' of climbin'? Something thereabouts.

We missed having JP, Chilli, Kreger, et al. along. Next year?


----------



## Travis

what they said .... great ride, good bunch of guys and a really nice ride. Laying on my couch now, wondering who is going to drag me upstairs to my bed ... maybe just sleep on the couch tonight

cheers till next time


----------



## Argentius

That was a lot of fun guys, thanks. Perfect day for it, despite bits of threatening fog. Hurricane Ridge is a proper mountain, not just a glorified hill, so my skinny legs feel right at home.

I'm just glad I got out of the thing without a big ol' ticket...


----------



## s2ktaxi

As always, this group is keeping up the reputation of introducing me to cycling firsts! This time, it's the first real long climb I've ever done. Previous longest climb was Zoo Hill - done at the last RBR ride!

Anyone doing the annual Mt Baker Climb tomorrow? I think it's an SBC/Cascade ride... weather is not supposed to be as good though...


----------



## JP

Hey, sorry I missed you guys. I am pretty much in "hall pass debt," and decided it was best to do some home stuff. I will try to make it next year.

So, let's hear the rest of the story about Argent's near ticket. Was he nearly arrested for speeding UP the climb?


----------



## s2ktaxi

he did the ascent about 15 mins or more faster than I did (and I was mid pack). Let's just say he did the descent 15 mins faster as well which means he was trying to get around some obstacles in the road


----------



## rcnute

Sounds like a blast; sorry I missed it.

On the last ride Argentius was going up Cougar in the big ring...


----------



## IcemanYVR

It was great seeing some of you again, and meeting some more new faces. It's always nice to put the faces to the handles.

Got home at midnight last night, had a very good sleep, and went out for an easy spin this morning.

Argentius, thanks for the push the last 2km, not quite sure what happened there.

Here are some pics from yesterday. All pretty self explanitory.


----------



## BenWA

Nice pics Allan. Going out to spin sounds like a good idea right about now. 

Those deer at the top were tame as pigeons.


p.s., thanx for posting the profile/map burntbizz.


----------



## s2ktaxi

See that spec in the back? That was me playing sweep at the start of the climb - had visions of everyone starting the descent before I was halfway up! That pic was taken probably 1/2 mile after the start of the climb.


----------



## BenWA

JP said:


> So, let's hear the rest of the story about Argent's near ticket. Was he nearly arrested for speeding UP the climb?


:lol:

Allan and I were descending more or less together, going mach looney until we got held up by some cars who wouldn't let us pass. So we eventually took it upon ourselves to pass em, and resumed our pace. 

Then we passed a park ranger in an enforcement SUV sitting on the side of the road, and I noticed him pull out onto the road behind us. Allan and I came upon another bunch of cars that slowed us up, with the ranger behind us. I said to Allan "don't try to pass these guys, there's a ranger right behind us". 

Meanwhile, Argent was gaining ground quick behind us and got behind the ranger who was following us, and ...well...bridged the "gap" to me and Allan. I saw Argent next to me and before I could say "hey bro", I heard a "Whooop! Whooop!" Turned my head back one curve later and both Argent and the ranger were out of the picture. :nono:


----------



## BenWA

s2ktaxi said:


> See that spec in the back? That was me playing sweep at the start of the climb - had visions of everyone starting the descent before I was halfway up! That pic was taken probably 1/2 mile after the start of the climb.


yeah, but you dug deep into your suitcase of courage and ended up 4th man to the top of the climb.  

I have to say that Allan's friend from UK was a BATTLER, he would not take "no" for an answer, he was riding like a man possessed at the top of that climb. :wink5:


----------



## IcemanYVR

Yes, but Tyler (Argentius) blew the race apart and the carnage was scattered all over the mountain...

The picture was taken after the ranger station, so about 5 1/2 miles up the climb.


----------



## lemonlime

Looks like you guys had an awesome ride! I did it on Memorial Day w/e in 2005, but I started from the park at the bottom of the hill, none of that starting from Dungeneous stuff.

The hardest part for me was getting around the slow poke cars on the way down. Buncha pansies, slowing for the curves. 

If you have more pictures, be sure to post 'em up.


----------



## Argentius

Um, about the slow cars.

Getting around them is what got me the "talking to" by the po-lice / ranger... oops.


----------



## Spinnerman

Glad you guys had a good ride. Nice looking pictures.


----------



## Bertrand

*Suitcase of courage*

I think the guy with the deepest suitcase of courage was burntbizzkit. Imagine starting and finishing a ride like this just "a few weeks" after getting his first road bike:thumbsup: . I predict that blue orbea will be one of the first bikes up the mountain next year!



BenWA said:


> yeah, but you dug deep into your suitcase of courage and ended up 4th man to the top of the climb.
> 
> I have to say that Allan's friend from UK was a BATTLER, he would not take "no" for an answer, he was riding like a man possessed at the top of that climb. :wink5:


----------



## burntbizzkit

Bertrand said:


> I think the guy with the deepest suitcase of courage was burntbizzkit. Imagine starting and finishing a ride like this just "a few weeks" after getting his first road bike:thumbsup: . I predict that blue orbea will be one of the first bikes up the mountain next year!


Thanks!  

I was telling Argent that I have a very additive personality, and I have caught the cycling bug to the extreme. Since July 22nd, this Orbea has taken me 687 miles and caused me wonder if I really need/want a car. I suck at hills and it was great to have my a$$ handed to me. Very inspiring :thumbsup:


----------



## Argentius

No Car is a good plan a lot of times -- amusingly, I miss cars the most when I need to get myself to a bike race. 

You were going pretty dang fast for being a Rubik's Cube Rockstar a few weeks ago, man. It takes a few YEARS to develop your power... you'll be flying in no time if you keep the obsession up. 230 miles a week is as many miles as most people put in at all, and these are your first weeks... get thee to a Seward Park race sometime in August, and you'll get even more hooked, I"m sure.


----------



## Jokull

Hi Guys - I was the 'guest' Englishman - thanks for a great day out - that was a good route and a great bunch of people.


----------



## Argentius

Good to have ya! Hope you're around again sometime before you head back over...


----------



## tyro

Sounds like you guys had fun. I've ridden up there several times on my mountain bike and loved it. I don't even have a road bike yet, but when I get one think I'll love it even more. 

One of my favorite rides is to ride to the top and then out to Obstruction Point (another 8 miles). You get some paved and fire road riding in which is a nice combo. The views are incredible from the Obstruction Point road as well...but the horseflies were hellish last time I did it!

I hope to have a road bike by next year, so hopefully you guys will do it again.


----------



## Argentius

I saw "Obrstruction Point" on googleearth and wondered how paved it was! Next time I'll have to check it out, sounds sweet.

Also, do you know about the road that looks like it goes out and down the other side of the 'Ridge, something like Whiskey Bend road? What's it like?


----------



## tyro

Argentius said:


> I saw "Obrstruction Point" on googleearth and wondered how paved it was! Next time I'll have to check it out, sounds sweet.
> 
> Also, do you know about the road that looks like it goes out and down the other side of the 'Ridge, something like Whiskey Bend road? What's it like?


Yeah, the Obstruction Point is the gravel/dirt road. I did it on my MTB. It's not too bad but can be pretty cobbly in spots. 

You know, I'm not sure that is actually a road that goes all the way through. I think it turns into a trail and I'm pretty sure no bikes are allowed on it.  Maybe they are though. Never hurts to ask? I'll do it next time I am up there.


----------



## tyro

To clarify, I don't think that the Obstruction Point road would be very fun on a road bike. It would probably give you a lot of flats. A cross or mtb would be fine though. I ride my 29er and it is perfect.


----------

